# US Helos in Iraq



## Kirkhill (2 Mar 2006)

Don't Hover.  No cure for small arms and RPGs.

UAVs for recce and surveillance.



> March 2006
> 
> Insurgency Tactics Test Helicopters' Staying Power
> 
> ...



http://www.nationaldefensemagazine.org/issues/2006/march/insurgency.htm

OR....Try and build a new Armed Reconnaissance Helicopter.....

http://www.nationaldefensemagazine.org/issues/2006/march/urban_conflicts.htm


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2006)

Maybe they should make a HIND type helicoptor.  I think that's the one they called a flying tank.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (2 Mar 2006)

A Hind still has rotor blades, gearboxes and a tail rotor.  All are vulnerable to small arms and rocket fire.


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Mar 2006)

TTPs tailored to the theatre provide the best defence for tactical helicopters in these situations -- appropriate altitudes, changing routes, etc... all go towards increasing survivability.

Cheers,
Duey


----------

